# Terminal en prision



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos

Estoy tratando de traducir lo siguiente:  _si continuas estafando a la gente terminaras en prision.
_
Mi intento.  Wenn du weiter den Leute schwindelst wirst du in Gefefengniss enden 

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tonerl

*si continúas estafando a la gente terminarás en prision.*
1. Wenn du die Leute weiterhin betrügst, wirst du im Gefängnis landen
2. Wenn du weiterhin die Leute betrügst, wirst du im Gefängnis landen
3. Du wirst im Gefängnis landen, wenn du nicht aufhörst die Leute zu betrügen
4. Du wirst im Gefängnis landen, wenn du die Leute weiterhin betrügst, *etc...*

Espero haber ayudado un poquito !?


----------



## bwprius

Yo añadiría algunas tildes, si no os importa:

Si continúas estafando a la gente terminarás en prisión.

Si continúas estafando a la gente terminarás en la cárcel.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Tonerl por tu pronta respuesta.

 Tal vez se puede usar landen en otras situaciones como por ejemplo

_Si tu sigues fumando así terminaras con una infection pulmonar.

_Wenn du so weiter rauchst wirst du mit........????

 Muchas gracias
_
_


----------



## evamawasesned

No,  tu último ejemplo no se puede traducir con "landen" ya que "landen" literalmente significa "aterrizar" y se refiere entonces a lugares o situaciones en las que uno puede "aterrizar" (terminar). Yo traduciría la frase así:

Wenn du so weiter rauchst, wirst du eine Lungenentzündung bekommen.
Wenn du so weiter rauchst, wirst du dir eine Lungenentzündung holen. (sich eine Krankheit holen = coger una enfermedad)

(No estoy segura con la traducción del término médico)

Saludos


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> Wenn du so weiter rauchst wirst du mit........????



Wenn du weiter so viel rauchst, *wirst du mit einer Lungenentzündung im Krankenhaus** "landen"*
Wenn du weiterhin zuviel Geld ausgibst, *wirst du noch beim Sozialamt/auf der Straße "landen"*
Wenn man öffentlich von Selbstmord spricht, *kann man ganz schnell in der Psychiatrie "landen"*
Wenn man zuviel träumt,* kann man ziemlich brutal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen* *"landen", etc.....*

Saludos


----------

